# MTB - Tues 6/21/11 RAW



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2011)

Hopefully the rain will hold off...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2011)

Where?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know yet.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2011)

No one ever responds to these, so I didn't put a whole lot of thought into it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2011)

Where?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2011)

And what time?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Where?



Don't know yet, Nass?  WH Rez? ???



o3jeff said:


> And what time?



Probably 6ish, depending on location and when I drag my ass into work...


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 20, 2011)

6:00 is too late for me. Going to either hit the Rez around 4:30 or do a road ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2011)

No way I can make 4:30.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 21, 2011)

6pm sounds good. Can do Nass, W. Hartford or even Trumbull.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2011)

Was kind of thinking Trumbull (as long as I've got someone to show me around).  Gonna have to watch the weather though, I'm seeing a 30% chance of rain all day.  I'm not riding Trumbull wet... again...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2011)

Not going to make it, was running late this morning and didn't get to load the bike and gear. Next time.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Not going to make it, was running late this morning and didn't get to load the bike and gear. Next time.



That's why you get everything ready the night before.... :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That's why you get everything ready the night before.... :roll:



I usually do, I was off yesterday to swap out the shower faucet which turned into tearing half a bathroom drywall out and then redrywalling and putting it back together last night so I could shower today.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2011)

Good thing you took the whole day off!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2011)

Weather is looking good so far.  I'm good for Trumbull at this point.  I can do earlier, like 5:30 rolling time, if that works better.


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 21, 2011)

I won't be down there until 5:45. Ready to roll around 6.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 21, 2011)

Works for me.  See you there.


----------

